# Karzai: Still Crazy After All These Years



## AWP (Mar 10, 2013)

This guy is awesome.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/03/10/afghan-leader-accuses-us-taliban-colluding/?test=latestnews

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=173933739



> Karzai said two suicide bombings that killed 19 people on Saturday — one outside the Afghan Defense Ministry and the other near a police checkpoint in eastern Khost province — show the insurgent group is conducting attacks to help show that international forces will still be needed to keep the peace after their current combat mission ends in 2014.
> "The explosions in Kabul and Khost yesterday showed that they are at the service of America and at the service of this phrase: 2014. They are trying to frighten us into thinking that if the foreigners are not in Afghanistan, we would be facing these sorts of incidents," he said during a nationally televised speech about the state of Afghan women.


----------



## pardus (Mar 10, 2013)

I really hope he gets killed.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 10, 2013)

I really wish one of his PSD would just off him.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 10, 2013)

I wish we'd stop doing his PSD payments, and let him hire some locals for the job.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 19, 2013)

SOWT said:


> I wish we'd stop doing his PSD payments, and let him hire some locals for the job.


Maybe we could trade those services as payment for the $1000 per container his Customs bureau is charging us for "incorrect paperwork"


----------

